# Strangest thing you have ever seen in an aquarium?



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw a sea cucumber in a salt water tank in Hong Kong. My cousin said it looked yummy. It was actually thriving in the tank.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

A live conch.
A live nautilus.
A live isopod.

I love Shedd Aquarium.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I have to agree and say a deepsea isopod _Bathynomus giganteus_, this species is known as a "curator animal" because aquariums exhibit them if the curator likes them, they aren't often an important of the collection plan.


----------

